# Confused about clomid and ovulation



## Sammy123 (Jan 10, 2010)

Help, I am really confused!

We have been ttc for nearly 2 years, but nothing has happened for us. DP has had his tests, and they are a bit below average but we've been told we should be ok. I have had the dye test and everything was fine

I saw the gyn on Thursday, and he has put me on clomid, but I thought I was ovulating?? When I saw my blood test result to check if I was ovulating it was 13.7, but I dont know if thats good or bad?? But it would explain why its taking so long.

I start my 1st cycle tomorrow, and I dont know what to expect.

Any advice would be very appreciated


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hiya hun

Firstly, don't worry clomid is given to to those that are ovulating by themselves. It's to increase the chances of falling pg   

How long are your cycles normally  You levels could be slightly low if taken at wrong time.
For instance I have a normal cycle of over 35 days, so I wouldn't catch ov surge on day 21 as it would be too soon, so I have my bloods taken later in the cycle.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Was your level of 13.7 measured as 13.7 ng/ml or 13.7 nmol/l ?  When comparing any hormone levels you need to consider the unit measurement used otherwise takes out of context.

Most clinics will look for a progesterone level of 30 nmol/l or over to indicate ovulation...this is equivalent to 10 ng/ml.  

If your level was 13.7 nmol/l then this does not show ovulation but it may mean that you had it tested on the wrong cycle day.  If your level was 13.7 ng/ml then this does show ovulation happened.

Progesterone is often tested on cd21 but this assumes ovulation on cd14.  Progesterone peaks at 7dpo (days past ovulation) and so if you ovulate earlier or later than cd14 then ideally want to get tested accordingly eg if ovulate on cd16 then get tested on cd23 etc.

It's a myth that everyone ovulates on cd14, that everyone has a 28 day cycle and also a myth that luteal phase (from ovulation to period) is always 14 days.  A luteal phase can be anywhere between 10 - 17/18 days and still be classed as normal.

If you are ovulating on your own and have been prescribed Clomid then this will be to boost things ie hopefully it will make you release more than 1 egg per month so more target practise for the sperm.  I was prescribed it 5 years ago to boost as I ovulate with no problem...I released 2 or 3 eggs each month I was on it (6mths total).

Hope that helps
Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Sammy123 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello

My cycle is normally around 30 days, and I was tested on day 22.

To be honest the doctor didnt go into too much detail, and he was running late so spent half of my consulation dealing with someone else in the next room   

Thanks very much for your help


----------

